# Help!!! Does my cockatiel baby have splayed legs?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

This morning my mom was shocked to see that a chick is lying on its back (belly facing to the sky) with both legs straighten!!! Its legs can bend every once in awhile, but mostly straighten!!! It cannot help itself to stand back up like normal chick!!! It is always on its back!!! So its parents didn't feed it at all!!!! 

Its legs were fine for the first 6 days. But on the 7th day (which is today) its legs are straighten, like a zombie!!!

Does that mean it have splayed legs even if its legs are not spread to the sides?

I use a sponge to keep the legs close together and place it on a bowl to keep it to stay upright like others have adviced online. I put the sponge on for more than 10hours, its legs can start to bend like normal chicks!!! So I am handfeeding it now and planning to keep the sponge on for 7 more days. 

Any advice for me?

Thnx


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not sure i've never heard of that being associated with splayed legs 

usually its sprawled out whole body touching the surface under it and not being able to stand up 

hopefully some one with more experience in this area will be along to help you out


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like some kind of seizure or a stroke or something like that. You need to talk to an avian vet SOON.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Does it look like the pix below? If so it is a nutritional defecincy. This does not mean the diet was incorrect...but most likely this particular chick has a malabsorption problem of nutrients. Many time vit E and selenium can help with this...thus a pich of garlic powder to each feeding might help. And also a pinch of Brewers yeast, which can be found at a healthfood store. Use this for 7-10 days. In addition after a day or so of giving the above gently flex the legs to stretch the tendons.
----------------------------------------------


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

that does look like how he described it.... very nice info... and good to know it can be corrected....*thumbs up*


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes!!! It looks exactly like this!!! 

Thnx, I will add a pinch of garlic powder + a pinch of Brewers Yeast to its feeding formula!!!

So can this condition be cure???


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If caught early enough it can definitely be corrected.

I'm not sure if I can post an article I converted to PDF.(tried, didn't work...sigh) 

It concerns sour crop and other problems...but...the spice mixture is a good additive to formula to any chick with problems... Below is just a little info cut from the article... If anyone is interested in the conplete article email me: [email protected]

Take a small jar and mix thoroughly the following, which is my base stock:
2 tsp. of garlic
powder (not garlic salt)
1/2 tsp of cinnamon
1/2 tsp. of ginger

Mix up a small pinch to each feeding (Optional a pinch of Probiotics or Yogurt, and Brewers yeast can be added if the
baby appears pale or stressed)

If I am hand feeding a lot of babies I will mix ¼ teaspoon PER ½ cup of formula 2 times a day. This combination of spices will help cut down on the yeast and bacteria by means of inhibiting overgrowth while boosting the immune system, and providing nutritional and supportive care to the digestive tract, body and organs. The spice remedy is designed more as a supportive
treatment rather than for any antibacterial or antifungal properties. The dosage is too low to be
truly effective as a stand alone antibiotic treatment.
The following is just a few of the constituents and benefits derived from each of
the spices:

Garlic: (Allium Sativum) Garlic contains Vitamins A, B, C, and E, selenium. These vitamins also act as
a stimuli to the immune system. Garlic supports the natural intestinal flora which helps to inhibit yeast
and bacterial growth. It is the sulphur constituents, such as allicin and ajoene, that contribute to
garlic's antibiotic properties. When combined with conventional medications it supports their actions,
yet protects the liver from harmful side effects. This is especially beneficial when treating for
respiratory and digestive infections.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank You for your advice!!! I am very happy that someone knows what is going with my chick!!!! 

For now, I better stick with just the garlic powder and brewers yeast because I don't want to change too much with the diet.

So just want to be clear, for the condition of my chick, brewers yeast and garlic powder is enough to treat the chick?

In the future I can use the following mixture for other problems (digestive, and respiratory infections):

2 tsp. of garlic powder (not garlic salt)
1/2 tsp of cinnamon
1/2 tsp. of ginger

Or do you recommend me to do both?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Start with the Garlic powder and Brewers yeast. IF you start to have problems such as slow digestion, sour crop, or the baby does not perk up or is lethargic then try the spice remedy. Good Luck (((HUGS)))


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow! Thank you for that srtiels! I had never seen this condition before and am very happy to see a remedy for it. 
Best of luck with the wee one Huson. I hope all gets corrected!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sometimes this same mixture can also be helpful with star gazers...which are chicks that develope a twisted neck and the head is turned up.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Would this formula also be effective with other species of birds. For example a friend of mine who breeds PF Lovebirds has a chick who is really struggling. Crop empties fine one day, then slow the next. It's eyes are not opening and it is not growing as it should. I wonder if this formula may be a help?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

YES...this will definitely help. Email me: [email protected] and I can send you the complete article so that you can share with her. It's good for ALL species of birds because between the spice comination it give the body a slight boost to help the immune system and body functions.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, that is EXCELLENT info srtiels. Such a wonderful helper you are!


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Everyone!!! The garlic powder works!!! My chicken starts to walk and seat like a normal chick!!! I will continue the treatment for few more days!!!

Thnx your for the help!!!

Also, I emailed you for the article!!! Hope you recieved my email~~~


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OMG!!! That sure was fast. I figured that you would see signs within a day or two at the earliest.

Susanne


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Good on ya srtiels!!

thank you for the great info

and for helping the folks here and thier pets

cheers to you!!

jack


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thank you Jack...

I just uploaded a couple of my old website articles to Hotmail Sky Drive. This is the link:

http://cid-d1b5f5c1eff7e9bb.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public?lc=1033

Could you and others see if the link works and the articles open. Note...since I copied old webpages and converted to PDF alot of the navagation should not work. I forgot to edit/delete that stuff.

Thanks...Susanne


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

works here on my clunker PC and firefox browser!!

the internal links seem to point to your hard drive eg: C:/My Docs/ etc/etc /etc

many thanks i'll steal all those 

thank you again for shareing Susanne

i wish i could return the favour but tiels aint my expertise. just my friends

cheers

jack


----------

